# Artwork?



## FurryFun (May 20, 2010)

Do I post my artwork here?


----------



## FurryFun (May 20, 2010)

The brown ones name is Christopher and the gray one is Mark. They r from my comic. Heres a rough drawing of Christopher I did during skewl this week!


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

I believe this is the right section

If not here then Tutorials and Critiques, but I'm pretty sure Palette Town is right


----------



## FurryFun (May 20, 2010)

Ah ok. xD So wut do u think? I drew a few more. I am working on some more for my comic series actually... any tips?


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

Actually, this section is for discussions.

If you want your work mercilessly picked apart and critiqued, then it goes in the critique section. Otherwise, art is meant to go on the main FA site unless you are selling, in which case, examples can go in the selling thread in Black market.


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Actually, this section is for discussions.
> 
> If you want your work mercilessly picked apart and critiqued, then it goes in the critique section. Otherwise, art is meant to go on the main FA site unless you are selling, in which case, examples can go in the selling thread in Black market.


I've seen mods move showcase threads like this to here though


----------



## FurryFun (May 20, 2010)

my art skills suck...


----------



## Willow (May 20, 2010)

The first one isn't that bad though, it's a pretty good start if you're new to drawing anthro

As for the second pic, I know what needs to be fixed, but I can't describe how it should be fixed :/

Just keep on practicing


----------



## FurryFun (May 21, 2010)

hmm I am new to it... the second one was a sketch during skewl. The first one still isnt good enough though...


----------



## Willow (May 21, 2010)

FurryFun said:


> hmm I am new to it... the second one was a sketch during skewl. The first one still isnt good enough though...


Ah sketching at school, that does cut the quality a little doesn't it?
(although, the picture in my sig was drawn during school..but it took like, two class periods)

The first one, yea of course there's some room for improvement, but as far as the features of the face (the part that always kills me) it's pretty decent

The most noticeable place to start with improvement is probably the hands (or I should say hand) and the position


----------



## FurryFun (May 21, 2010)

never was good with hands... I have one more finished drawing I will post tomorrow that I better wit the hands and stuff. Its also the oldest drawign. I took about 2 hours on it. The first one took me about 20 min tops.


----------



## Agariarept (May 21, 2010)

You're getting there!

A suggestion that may make your artistic life easier and faster growing:

Try to simplify it a little. You don't need to be drawing out every single bit of fur for it to look good.

Copying your favorite furry cartoon or drawing will help you too  Good job so far!


----------



## Taralack (May 21, 2010)

To be quite honest, the first image looks like you traced or copied someone else's picture. The style looks very familiar, I just can't put my finger on whose. 

I can give honest critique if you want, but this is the wrong forum so I won't.

[edit]
Hey look, I found it.
http://ychan.ca/g/anyone+know+who+might+of+drawn+this?/71927 *(NSFW)*
I had a hunch it was Fluke, I was right.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 21, 2010)

First picture shows you have potential.  Work on your proportions and check out Zeddish's anatomy tutorials in the Tutorials & Critique forum


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 21, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> First picture shows you have potential.  Work on your proportions and check out Zeddish's anatomy tutorials in the Tutorials & Critique forum



Potential to copy someone else's work and not credit the original artist? :/

When you showcase your art and know it is someone else you're using to copy at the very least please state you're doing so. You need to respect other people's rights as an artist otherwise it comes back to haunt you.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 21, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Potential to copy someone else's work and not credit the original artist? :/


 I didn't see Tora's edit :/


----------



## Jw (May 21, 2010)

FurryFun said:


> The brown ones name is Christopher and the gray one is Mark. They r from my comic. Heres a rough drawing of Christopher I did during skewl this week!



I really should be critiquing on the critique thread, but since it's here anyway...

One quick tip is to check out some of Burne Hogarth's stuff. He was an amazing comic illustrator and anatomy artist that died some time back. He is, in my opinion, one of the best realism artists in the last century. I found a link to an online version of his book, so take a look. I highly recommend buying it if you get the opportunity, Barnes & Nobles or Borders will probably carry Dynamic Anatomy or Dynamic Figure Anatomy (I own the second one). Probably run you less than $20 USD.

Dynamic Anatomy

As for my own advice, I think the shoulder need some work-- try framing them out with circles before you muscle them out. The waist should be a little thicker, and the head is actually too large, even for anthro creatures. Make the cranium a little shallower, and taper the nose a little more istead of having that "stair step" on the muzzle. Also, the hand on the left arm doesn't look like it attaches to the right arm as it should, you could just erase the hand or bend the right arm a little more. I'll put up a quick pic I did not long a ago in a sec.

EDIT: 



Also, here's what I meant about the head being too large, the body looks pretty short for it, check out this human reference-- the body is typically 7.5 head heights tall (8 head for royalty or superheroes in drawings, oddly enough). This pic gives your character only 5.5 heads in height, meaning the body is out of proportion. You've got a little more wiggle room with anthro characters, but I wouldn't make them shorter than 6.5 heads or taller than 8 heads, otherwise it gets too off-putting. 






You're up to a great start, keep it up!


----------



## FurryFun (May 21, 2010)

ok srry i just remembered where I got my designs from. It was a comic by a person who called themselves Fluke... I cant post the comic because it is adult I guess u could say. :/ So basically I learned the style and now I am working on mastering it. The comic was called "The Motion of the Ocean".


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 21, 2010)

FurryFun said:


> ok srry i just remembered where I got my designs from. It was a comic by a person who called themselves Fluke... I cant post the comic because it is adult I guess u could say. :/ So basically I learned the style and now I am working on mastering it. The comic was called "The Motion of the Ocean".


Yes, as we now know.  :/  

I admit that I had a habit of tracing or sight-copying from artists I admired when i first started out.  I believed that by doing so I'd develop a muscle memory for certain shapes and forms.  I don't really believe this anymore, but even then I didn't post it or show to anyone and claim it as my own.  It went nicely into a little drawing folder.

Start drawing from life, then stylize.  And don't aspire to imitate anothers artwork; it puts you in a box and hides your personal style.  If everyone drew the same way what would be the fun in having so many artists?


----------



## FurryFun (May 21, 2010)

O well I dont trace... I just try to remember forms and stuff then go from there. I havent draw furry for a while actually. I like anime more.) (human anime)


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2010)

I refuse to believe that wasn't traced, after looking at your second picture. If you just referenced it, the styles of drawings would be similar. But they're not.


----------



## FurryFun (May 21, 2010)

Again I do not trace. I never traced once in my entire life. It goes against my morals of art. Plus I have no clue how I would of traced it. I do not own anything furry and my printer has been shot for over 2 years now. If anyone would be interested I could upload a pic of my Dragon I drew a few weeks ago. Not intended to be furry though. :/


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 21, 2010)

I wouldn't use Hogarth for a beginner. I'd start off with a more Basic Anatomy book like Joseph Sheppard's stuff. It's mainly because while he shows good concepts in making anatomy dynamic, most just rely on the book as a "draw what you see and copy it". If one doesn't do drawing from life, stuff looks like crap.

PS FurryFun, I don't think your icon is helping either...it's just pointing out more to a situation of highly copying another artist instead of learning how to make art your own.


----------



## Taralack (May 21, 2010)

Whatever mate, the harder you keep arguing, the more likely it is you actually traced it.

Here's a good drawing tutorial - http://hippie.nu/~unicorn/tut/xhtml/


----------



## Jw (May 22, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> I wouldn't use Hogarth for a beginner. I'd start off with a more Basic Anatomy book like Joseph Sheppard's stuff. It's mainly because while he shows good concepts in making anatomy dynamic, most just rely on the book as a "draw what you see and copy it". If one doesn't do drawing from life, stuff looks like crap.



That is incredibly true-- even when I used that book as a copy source (granted, I would not use tracing paper) back when I was first learning anatomy in high school, it still looked like crap. But I decided I can't outdraw him, but I could draw stuff he didn't have in his books. So that's where I took off and improved drastically. 

Also, directed @Arshes Nei-- I've never actually heard of him as an artists but have seen his Anatomy, A Complete Guide for Artists and I have to say that it would be very reliable. I would have bought it myself if I were not flat broke at the time, haha. I do have to agree with you on books that tell you to copy-- that's no plan for the future, because you'll only be able to draw what they have already _shown_ you how to draw.

Still, some things to note: copying is not good for anybody.  Any artist would likely be unhappy about copyright infringement, and honestly your work quality will not improve if you are lifting directly from another artwork. 

Secondly, there are many anatomy for beginners books out there, but if they say "Learn to draw over the weekend" or "copy this drawing for practice", then they are not worth buying. You cannot learn to be a Michaelangelo "over the weekend", anyone making that promise is delusional-- maybe you should check to see what college they attended-- I'm sure that art degree took longer than 2 days to acquire.



Toraneko said:


> Whatever mate, the harder you keep arguing, the more likely it is you actually traced it.
> 
> Here's a good drawing tutorial - http://hippie.nu/~unicorn/tut/xhtml/



That's a pretty good tut, way more in-depth than what I expected.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 22, 2010)

This book is one of the best books I've seen on anatomy. 

http://www.figuredrawing.info/book.html

The only thing it lacks is proportions. Other good books are George Bridgman which are generally 6-10 dollar books that go well with any basic anatomy book.

If you got an iPod/iPhone/iPad http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/improve-your-figure-drawing/id359209781?mt=8 it's a nice little app that you can take with you for art studies.


----------

